# Now I’m sad.



## Tomass79 (Oct 2, 2019)

The woman y’all know and love from Germany did not acknowledge my proposal!!  Now I’m sad and sore!!  Hope y’all having a great, safe evening!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

The ****????


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> The ****????


Ya, I apologize. I get pretty “slow” after a good leg session-which was yesterday. Come to think of it, I’m always slow!!


----------



## Raider (Oct 2, 2019)

You’re not talking about German, correct?whom I believe is from Canada...... not that German ???!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2019)

Dude, you're tripping. You need to chill with that shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 2, 2019)

you must have not pissed on them the right way ..


----------



## Raider (Oct 2, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you must have not pissed on them the right way ..


Pssssssssssssss!!!!!!’


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh shit, here comes the restaining order....


----------



## BrotherJ (Oct 2, 2019)

Ya dude maybe dial it back a bit.


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2019)

You have to ask Daddy permission before you go and do a thing like that. 

Tisk tisk.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 2, 2019)

Can somebody explain what sort of atrocity took place here?


----------



## DNW (Oct 2, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Can somebody explain what sort of atrocity took place here?



I'm pretty sure it's in reference to German and her stickied post GTFIH.  Silly banter between dude and her.  Then this cringey post was created bc I'm guessing dude was bored.   I would have just closed the thread...it doesnt really contribute anything


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Alright... what is happening? 

Been occupied with other drama else where


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2019)

Never trust a Nazi...


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Never trust a Nazi...



Never, ever?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2019)

German89 said:


> Never, ever?



Nope......


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nope......


I dont know about you sometimes


----------



## bigdog (Oct 2, 2019)

German89 said:


> Alright... what is happening?
> 
> Been occupied with other drama else where



typical shenanigans around here LOL


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 2, 2019)

Kinnda what I was thinking...............................Still new however!!  Here that is ,,,to this not so much..!!  Sorry German..


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 2, 2019)

Why would we want to close the longest Intro thread ever?  


Don't show your jealousy here guys.


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2019)

Tomass

You're new here but I'm going to help you out. If your BDSM dungeon is sub-par German will pass you over quick. She's a strong lady and will easily breakout of any cheap ass restraints you have.


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 2, 2019)

Snake...Damn glad to see your humor is still in tack........................


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 2, 2019)

Could be because you have a cat as your profile pic.  lol   Just sayin....:32 (20):


----------



## El Gringo (Oct 2, 2019)

I don’t blame whoever this woman is. Good decision-making on her part. :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

... am I missing something?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

German89 said:


> ... am I missing something?


Just that the OP needs to learn some respect


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 2, 2019)

Raider said:


> You’re not talking about German, correct?whom I believe is from Canada...... not that German ???!!!!!


Nope! Not the same!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Just that the OP needs to learn some respect


 What is “OP”?


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2019)

What'd you do Tommy Boy?

Spill the beans!

I'm thinking there's a language barrier issue going on here.


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Just that the OP needs to learn some respect


 What is “OP”?


----------



## DNW (Oct 2, 2019)

I am so confused and dispont now


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2019)

OP stands for Original Poster, so whomever started the thread.


----------



## Raider (Oct 2, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> The woman y’all know and love from Germany did not acknowledge my proposal!!  Now I’m sad and sore!!  Hope y’all having a great, safe evening!


Just to clarify, since I think we’re all thoroughly confused now, who is the woman from Germany that” we all know and love”,  that you proposed to??????


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yea. Who?

I'm first generation Canadian. But, I am German. 

I was made in Germany.


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Just that the OP needs to learn some respect


330000!!! ... whatd he dddoooo!!?!??!


----------



## German89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> Nope! Not the same!


Tommy fess up!!!

Cmon now, bwoi!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

Julia from Germany. I was just posting thoughts as if I were speaking amongst friends. I deeply apologize for the confusion!  I’m sure you Germany are a great woman but I don’t even know you!  Yes, I’m deranged at times.


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

I do need some advice though!


----------



## German89 (Oct 3, 2019)

On what? 

....


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2019)

German89 said:


> On what?
> 
> ....


Why would you ask...


----------



## German89 (Oct 3, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Why would you ask...


Lmao... cause, bait?


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

Which hand is better, the left or right?


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

Jeezus! I told you all I’m terrible at Forums!  I would NEVER post that to a lady. I take that back!!!


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 3, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> Which hand is better, the left or right?



You dont by chance have a drug addiction? Or drinking problem by chance?
Seeious question, because your replys and awkward post so far have left me scratching my head and confused...


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

I am actually really enjoying my 7 weeks back at the gym. It’s just tough since way back when, I had been at it for 16 years straight and heavy supplements were employed in the last 3 years. After half a decade off, I am back at it with NO supplements but the thought does still haunt me!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> You dont by chance have a drug addiction? Or drinking problem by chance?


Sometimes I think so, but unfortunately, it’s not that simple.


----------



## snake (Oct 3, 2019)

UG is great! You can't buy this kind of entertainment!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

I get it, I have a messed-up sense of humor which definitely doesn’t work with texts or posts-especially to people I do not know in reality. I am trying to form relationships here since there is a ridiculous amount of knowledge to be passed-on and a lot to gain. Apparently I am too awkward and geeked out of my mind to accomplish this here so I will stop.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 3, 2019)

Those dang Germanians


----------



## German89 (Oct 3, 2019)

those damn germans. tsk tsk. but, we are a fine bunch of people.  

lol @ tommy... i think you're over thinking here....


----------



## CJ (Oct 3, 2019)

German89 said:


> lol @ tommy... i think you're over thinking here....



View attachment 8587

..........


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 3, 2019)

German89 said:


> those damn germans. tsk tsk. but, we are a fine bunch of people.
> 
> lol @ tommy... i think you're over thinking here....


Definitely am!!! I am one of those over-thinkers!


----------



## German89 (Oct 4, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> Definitely am!!! I am one of those over-thinkers!



Well.. just chill out, embrace the chirping and have fun.  Simple.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 4, 2019)

I like Austrians better then Germans.


----------



## German89 (Oct 4, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I like Austrians better then Germans.


I used to like you.. now.. I don't know what to think of you.. 

I feel betrayed


----------



## bigdog (Oct 4, 2019)

im part German part irish so I am biased and yes my hair (whats left) had a hint of G-I-N-G-E-R to it...  :32 (20):


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 4, 2019)

I hate everyone


----------



## German89 (Oct 4, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I hate everyone



How can you say that!? You dont hate me!


----------



## DNW (Oct 4, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I hate everyone



But...I sent you my nudes...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2019)

Russians are real men


----------



## Raider (Oct 4, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Russians are real men


And strong! Remember that Olympic lifter from the 70’s ( I’m old), Vasily Alekseyev. That guy could move some wait in the days!!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 8, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I like Austrians better then Germans.


 I can appreciate that; but I don’t descriminate!


----------



## Tomass79 (Oct 8, 2019)

Or spell correctly. “Discriminate”. Ok. I hope.


----------

